#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-29
<Kilos> morning africa
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> Wassup :)
<Kilos> cold
<Kilos> nothing new
<Kilos> and there?
<elacheche> Hot..
 * Kilos jealous
<elacheche> x) You can visit Tunisia :D No fear from the terrorism :D
<Kilos> hahaha
<elacheche> :D
<stickyboy> Ahhhh
<stickyboy> Also Kenya. :P
<Kilos> terrorism is a way of life
<elacheche> o/ stickyboy :)
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  hows things man?
<stickyboy> Things is good.
<stickyboy> Going to Istanbul on Thursday.
<stickyboy> Gotta eat some feta cheese and baklava.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ohi elachecheBedis
<elachecheBedis> morning Kilos :D
<Neo31> ahla Kilos :)
<Neo31> how r u doing?
<Kilos> good ty Neo31  and you?
<Neo31> fine :)
<Kilos> hi abakamousa  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi ariabbas  :)
<Kilos> cameroon is growing here
<ariabbas> hi Kilos ;-)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-30
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<superfly> So what's the next step, Kilos?
<Kilos> you mean here?
<superfly> Ya
<Kilos> ive got a couple of the newcomers to try find the missing locos
<Kilos> but they see its not so quick
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i just want to try get the site to show up quicker with google
<Kilos> that seo thing
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Kilos> and ongolaBoy
<Kilos> and the lurkers
<Kilos> hi Neo31
<Kilos> hello lunapersa  :)
<Neo31> hi Kilos
<Neo31> waywan
<Neo31> lunapersa, is also here
<Neo31> cool
<lunapersa> :D
<lunapersa> Hi Kilos :)
<elacheche> Kilos, all my peps are in here x)
<Kilos> hi SalahMessaoud
<elacheche> This is the #ubuntu-tn swat :D :p
<Kilos> good man elacheche
<elacheche> hahahha :D
<SalahMessaoud> Hi Kilos
<elacheche> d4rk-5c0rp, lunapersa Neo31 SalahMessaoud :D
<Kilos> ah i missed d4rk-5c0rp
<Kilos> greetings
<d4rk-5c0rp> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> now we must push coco11  to get all the cameroonians here
<Kilos> elacheche  where is your newest member?
<Kilos> n3 something
<elacheche> probably sleeping :D
<Kilos> cyrilb  daker  eebrah  kenju254  Neo31  R0ok_  stickyboy  have you guys joined our mailing list yet? we will have our first meeting in about 3 weeks time i think
<Kilos> and joined here
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> i forget where the mailing list is
<Kilos> ai!
<elacheche> Kilos, the ML is in that same link ;à
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> yay ty
<elacheche> :))
<Kilos> with luck inetpro  will chair our first meet
<Kilos> we just must try find a day when za peeps havent got load shedding
<Kilos> oh elacheche  another thing
<Kilos> do you guys have lugs as well
<Kilos> hi Akhenaton
<Akhenaton> hi guys
<Kilos> i think you are new here, if so welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Akhenaton> thanks
<Kilos> where are you Akhenaton  ?
<Kilos> im in south africa
<Akhenaton> from cameroon
<Kilos> wonderful
<Akhenaton> like ongolaBoy and coco11
<elacheche> No Kilos, the only GNU/Linux "official" group in Tunisia is #ubuntu-tn.. the others are University CLUBS
<Kilos> will you join our mailing list please
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<cyrilb> Mailing list ubuntu-africa@lists.launchpad.net Policy: You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list.
<Kilos> elacheche  get the club peeps to join us too
<cyrilb> How to become a team member?
<Akhenaton> ok let me check it
<Kilos> lemme think a bit cyrilb
<elacheche> Kilos, I'll try my best :) don't promise a thing :)
<Kilos> i dont remember that
<Kilos> elacheche  whats with the team member thing
<elacheche> ?
<Kilos> oh cyrilb  isnt there a join button?
<Kilos> or join this group thingie
<Kilos> should be near the active members
<Kilos> wbb
<Akhenaton> it's done
<Kilos> good ty
<Akhenaton> i'm now a team menber
<Kilos> did you join the mailing list as well?
<Akhenaton> yes
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> ill auth as soon as i get the mail
<Akhenaton> it's was small strong but i try
<Akhenaton> ok thanks you
<Kilos> as long as you managed thats good
<Kilos> done, now ill see who else joins then ill auth them after lunch
<Kilos> cyrilb  did you find it?
<Kilos> hmm... he got busy
<Neo31> elacheche, u missed fedora-tn
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi ariabbas
<elacheche> Neo31, there is only 1 person in fedora-tn right now.. o/
<elacheche> x)
<Kilos> fetch him
<elacheche> Already in here :p
<Kilos> ah
<elacheche> :p
<cyrilb> can't login: "Invalid OpenID transaction"
<cyrilb> can we create a meetup or facebook group (like normal people)?
<Neo31> elacheche, yeah u r right :p if u r talking about sidki, he's out of tunisia, I believe there is one or two other ambassadors here but they don't seem to be active
<elacheche> cyrilb, what is a facebook group? o_O
<elacheche> We can meetup ere cyrilb :)
<cyrilb> https://www.facebook.com/help/284236078342160
<cyrilb> the Canonical website is not working, I can't login
<elacheche> Ah facebook is a website! :D
<cyrilb> I have openid errors
<cyrilb> on WHAT PLANET are you living elacheche?!
<cyrilb> is Facebook available in Africa (playing the sarcasm game too)?
<elacheche> I donno cyrilb :D I'm in the Top of the north.. Maybe there is no Facebook coverage in here :D
<elacheche> :p
<cyrilb> ;-)
<cyrilb> elacheche: is sending your private info to FB an issue?
<elacheche> It depends on your definition of "private" :D
<cyrilb> sending to Canonical is the same
<elacheche> Don't be lazy cyrilb let's debug your OpenID problem :)
<cyrilb> okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<cyrilb> I had nothing to do this afternoon at the office anyway
<cyrilb> let's do that
<cyrilb> NOT
<elacheche> What are you trying to do ?
<cyrilb> "my" openid ;-)
<cyrilb> problem
<elacheche> :D I had a problem with openID once :D
<cyrilb> i'm trying to join the mailing list
<elacheche> Are you connected to LP?
<xar> africa rocks !
<elacheche> Yeah xar :D You see!! Someone read the logs ;)
<elacheche> Even you :D
<xar> logs?
<xar> legs?
<elacheche> xar, you read the #ubuntu-tn log in your xchat :D that's why you're here :)
<elacheche> :p
<xar> #free_ads, please, fo never join #ubuntu-tn
<xar> do*
<xar> :p
<elacheche> hahaha.. Kilos meet the funny xar from Tunisia :D
<xar> EvilDMP_, hi !
<EvilDMP_> hello xar
<xar> EvilDMP_, how are you ?
<EvilDMP_> busy!
<Kilos> cyrilb  i added you
<Kilos> now you can join the list i think
<Akhenaton> good job kilos
<Kilos> ty took a while to work out
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa/+member/cyril
<Kilos> cyrilb  is in mauritius
<Kilos> hmm... elacheche  one 20.00 and one 22.00
<Kilos> QA  tell elacheche fix your mirror https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<QA> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell elacheche on freenode
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-01
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<elacheche> Hello africa
<QA> elacheche: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell elacheche fix your mirror https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors" 12 hours, 29 minutes and 3 seconds ago
<elacheche> Kilos, I'll contact that maintainer..
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> and elacheche
<elacheche> hey Kilos :)
<elacheche> Kilos!!!
<elacheche> You see!
<Kilos> see what?
<elacheche> You forgot to remember me to add the 20pm board to the fridge calendar x)
<elacheche> I did it just now :) http://ubuntu-news.org/calendars/ check
<Kilos> oh my , sorry
<elacheche> I did it just now :) http://ubuntu-news.org/calendars/ check
<Kilos> well done
<elacheche> We'll have at least 2 persons for tomorrow :)
<Kilos> i have my thunderbird mail set to tell me when something appears on the fridge calender
<Kilos> inetpro  helped me
<Kilos> i get told of all events
<Kilos> 5am every day
<elacheche> cool :)
<Kilos> cyrilb  morning, i have added you as a member , can you just go join the mailing list please
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi ariabbas
<ariabbas> Kilos: ;-)
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> aw the guy from france is gone
<Kilos> elacheche  you weak in the legs yet?
<elacheche> Kilos, don't understand?
<Kilos> no coffee
<elacheche> yeah no coffee
<Kilos> lol well man thats what i mean, is the craving making you weak in the legs
<elacheche> yeah a little bit
<Kilos> haha never mind it will keep being less and less
<elacheche> x)
<qwebirc26550> hi
<Kilos> hi qwebirc26550
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<qwebirc26550> thx
<qwebirc26550> you can complete information about Ubuntu DR congo on the portal?
<Kilos> yes i think so
<Kilos> you can mail me as well
<qwebirc26550> you can give me your email?
<Kilos> msdomdonner@ubuntu.com
<qwebirc26550> Done
<Kilos> cool ty also you can go join us on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> there is a mailing list there as well
<qwebirc26550> done too
<Kilos> i approved you
<Kilos> hi rene nice to meet you
<qwebirc26550> nice to meet you too
<Kilos> what operating system do you use
<Kilos> you can install an irc client then you dont need to get here from the site
<qwebirc26550> always ubuntu
<Kilos> great
<qwebirc26550> i use pidgin
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i use pidgin for other im's
<Kilos> mxit aol msn etc
<qwebirc26550> i will try
<Kilos> hexchat is easy
<Kilos> qwebirc26550  you can add your loco here too
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> we will be having our first meeting in about 3 weeks time
<qwebirc26550> ahhh ok, i can have the program about the meeting
<Kilos> i will send out an email the day before
<Kilos> mainly we want to get to know each other and plan for the future
<qwebirc26550> ok
<Kilos> do you like our site?
<Kilos> if you hit refresh a few times the background changes
<Kilos> 5 or 6 different backgrounds
<Kilos> hi coco11
<Kilos> hi philipballew  how are you?
<Kilos> ty cyrilb
<philipballew> Kilos, alright. Busy job hunting currently.
<Kilos> good luck lad
<philipballew> kenju254, thanks. Gonna need it.
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-02
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> o/ elacheche
<elacheche> o/ Kilos
<Kilos> did you see? the drc joined us last night
<elacheche> drc?
<elacheche> Ah congo!
<Kilos> democratic republic of congo
<elacheche> I just see that
<Kilos> i mailed them about 3 months ago
<elacheche> Awesome :)
<Kilos> we getting there slowly
<elacheche> Better then never achieve the goal :)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> the important thing is to get everyone to join the mailing list
<elacheche> yep
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi ariabbas  Benno-007
<Kilos> QA  start meeting
 * QA gets out the memo-pad and cracks her knuckles
<Kilos> i am just meeting with me so i can see where the bot saves log minutes etc
<QA> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<Kilos> we need to have a meeting in about 3 weeks time
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<cyrilb> Hiring system administrator in Mauritius: http://www.dreamnology.com/careers/
<Kilos> QA  agreed sysadmin job http://www.dreamnology.com/careers/
<QA> Agreed: sysadmin job http://www.dreamnology.com/careers/
<Kilos> QA  end meeting
<QA> Meeting Ended
<QA> Minutes available at json: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-02-09-53-27.json :: txt: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-02-09-53-27.txt :: html: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-02-09-53-27.html
<Kilos> i still need to find out about the agenda thing
<Kilos> elacheche  how does the 29th at my 8.30pm sound for our first meeting?
<elacheche> seems good to me I'm free that day..
<Kilos> im busy doing an agenda page
<Kilos> luna must also attend hey
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> hi d4rk-5c0rp
<Kilos> elacheche  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricaTeams/Meetings
<d4rk-5c0rp> hey Kilos
<d4rk-5c0rp> wassup
<Kilos> trying to sort an agenda for our first meeting
<Kilos> all you guys can look at the preminary agenda and add ideas or events in your areas
<elacheche> You'll lead tonight's board Kilos :D
<Kilos> you are the chair
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> I'll eat fast then..
<Kilos> im there to see you guys behave
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oh the emails i get dont show applicants in both timeslots
<elacheche> see you tonight Kilos
<Kilos> ok elacheche
<Kilos> be good
<Kilos> no coffee
<elacheche_anis> I am prepared for tonight Kilos :)
<elacheche_anis> You can't say that I am lazy :p :D
<Kilos> good man
<elacheche_anis> :) :D
<Kilos> did you look at the wiki page for out meeting agenda
<elacheche_anis> Nope :D I really did like the plan text thing :D So when I'll look at it I'll READ it while am EDITING it to make it looks better :D
<elacheche_anis> That's a side effect of coffee too.. I can't read plan text (Black on White BG) in logs or wikis unless there is some colours x)
<elacheche_anis> O:)
<Kilos> oh my
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> I'll make it looks better when I'll read it :) :D Go and check my wiki for examples :)
<Kilos> well the page is there for you too change as you see fit
<Kilos> nono no go check stuff man, just do it , i started
<elacheche_anis> I know :D You know that I'll do that because I said so.. I'll try to do it asap :)
<Kilos> you got time
<Kilos> i still have to see that the bot stores minutes there i think
<Kilos> maybe it even has to be on launchpad
<Kilos> i see it already stores minutes
<elacheche_anis> what bot? what minutes? lp? x) sometimes I don't understand English x)
<Kilos> QA
<Kilos> QA  start meeting
 * QA gets out the memo-pad and cracks her knuckles
<Kilos> elacheche_anis  ^^
<elacheche_anis> Ah!!!
<elacheche_anis> I see x)
<Kilos> QA  end meeting
<QA> Meeting Ended
<QA> Minutes available at json: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-02-16-35-09.json :: txt: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-02-16-35-09.txt :: html: http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-02-16-35-09.html
<Kilos> elacheche_anis  ^^
<Kilos> i think its all setup
<elacheche_anis> Great :D
<elacheche_anis> Need to go :)
<elacheche_anis> see you later
<Kilos> ok later
<Kilos> QA  agenda is <reply> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricaTeams/Meetings
<QA> Kilos: Got it
<Kilos> QA  agenda
<QA> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-03
<Kilos> morning africa
<philipballew> Kilos, hello from America
<Kilos> hi there philipballew  good luck with the job hunting
<philipballew> Kilos, thanks man. I think I am gonna have all work out.
<philipballew> I might get a temp job while I wait for a long haul job job, but all will work in due time
<Kilos> holding thumbs for you
<Kilos> whew long haul as in trucking
<Kilos> ?
<philipballew> Kilos, sorry.
<philipballew> long haul is slang here
<philipballew> meaning long term
<Kilos> oh ok
<philipballew> so like get something temporary while I look for a career job more.
<Kilos> yip, any income is better than none
<Kilos> and sometimes temp jobs are fun
<Kilos> hi Akhenaton
<Akhenaton> hi kilos
<Akhenaton> how ar u
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Akhenaton> cool
<Kilos> hi coco
<Kilos> coco1
<coco1> QA  forecast yaounde
<QA> coco1: Friday: Thunderstorm. High: 27° C., Friday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 19° C., Saturday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 28° C., Saturday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 19° C., Sunday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 29° C., Sunday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 20° C., Monday: Thunderstorm. High: 29° C., Monday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 20° C., Tuesday: Thunderstorm. High: 29° C., Tuesday Night: Thunderst…
<coco1> Hi Kilos:
<coco1> Hope you are fine man
<coco1> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure coco1
<Kilos> yes ty im good and you?
<coco1> Kilos: your bot is interesting :-D
<Kilos> yeah, cool hey
<coco1> I'm just busy but I'm thanking GOD for living.
<Kilos> you can get it in the repos, ibid but needs some work to get it running in later rleases
<coco1> Kilos Ok thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> still worked fine on 12.04
<coco1> QA  agenda
<QA> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
<coco1> Kilos: How are you preparing the first meeting ?
<coco1> I'll come back, here, after...
<Kilos> why after coco1  ?
<Kilos> you must come to the meeting
<Kilos> everyone is welcome
<Kilos> i want to invite some of the ubuntu council members too
<Kilos> if you have any ideas you can add them in there
<coco1> Kilos: [I'm just doing other things right now]
<coco1> No matter for that I'll be glad to add a bit of something for the success of that meeting :)
<Kilos> oh i thought you meant after the meeting hehe
<elacheche> Happy weekend Kilos :)
<Kilos> you too elacheche
<Kilos> i am always here
<Kilos> no weekend breaks
<Kilos> and luna didnt even come online
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> she is getting lazy like you
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-04
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi ariabbas
<Kilos> ohi elacheche_anis
<ariabbas> ;-)
<Kilos> elacheche_anis  dont forget to look at the agenda and make it so you can read it hey
<elacheche_anis> of course Kilos :)
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche_anis> I'll do it as soon as am mentally able to :D
<Kilos> QA  agenda
<QA> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams/Meetings/20150729
<Kilos> you see how to get the link hey
<elacheche_anis> Yep :) At least I can use QA for something :D
<Kilos> lol  and weather forecasts
<Kilos> and well teach you to chair meetingsm with her
<Kilos> and her commands are easier than meetingology
<Kilos> hey elacheche_anis  where is your newest tn member
<elacheche_anis> x) :D
<elacheche_anis> Kilos, he's always online when you're sleeping :D
<Kilos> he hasnt found anyone yet
<elacheche_anis> I find him all night long :D As he sleep at daytime and be online during the night :)
<Kilos> then jump on him man
<elacheche_anis> to do what x)
<Kilos> to contact the missing 6 locos and get them here
<Kilos> i think there is one of them that did visit here but i forget who
<Kilos> im too old to work so hard
<elacheche_anis> I'll tell him
<elacheche_anis> or you can leave him a memo :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you tell him, he doesnt listen to me
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche_anis> hhhhh ok
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche_anis> It's almost fast breaking time, should go to eat x)
<elacheche_anis> see you later :)
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> enjoy
<elacheche_anis> :)
<melodie> hi!
<Kilos> hi melodie
<melodie> hello Kilos !
<Kilos> how are you melodie  , im good
<melodie> I'm fine!
<Kilos> good
<melodie> I have finished the work for a new flyer for my local services activity, and I will send it on monday to the printer
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> do you ever rest?
<melodie> thanks to rafaellaguna who helped me figure out how to proceed for some steps in Inkscape
<melodie> yes I rest when I sleep and before that I watch an episode or two of a series
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> then I will have my flyers and distribute them around directly to people so I can get clients and earn some money (it's too short now!)
<Kilos> what is the local services activity
<Kilos> money is never enough
<melodie> I don't earn any
<melodie> :/
<melodie> if I don't have a few clients
<Kilos> nor do i my girl so dont feel too bad
<melodie> helping people with their computers is the activity
<melodie> I need a bit to live however :D
<Kilos> yes ifix the odd laptop for school kids but one cant charge them really
<melodie> I get that
<melodie> but you can say you don't do it for free, you can do it for a free price including gifts (in food for instance)
<melodie> eggs, pancakes, chicken, whatever..
<Kilos> oh they all offer and often offer more than i thinks it is worth so i take enough just to let them feel happy they payed for the service
<Kilos> but some are poor so they get it free
<Kilos> and then i do some data recoveries for my sons clients but dont charge because it helps his customer base grow
<melodie> Kilos you could do better then:
<Kilos> i dont need much though, my sister feeds me , and i have my pc so im happy
<melodie> the ones who offer more: you take, you say what part is for you and what part will be put aside for other's who don't have enough. what do you think?
<Kilos> oh yes good idea
<melodie> youpi !
<melodie> :D
<Kilos> lol :D
<melodie> I am an idea provider and so far I never charged for that. ;)
<Kilos> but there are very few to do, so its months between jobs
<melodie> the extra money you put aside could be used to buy, for instance, extra ram for the poorest's machines?
<Kilos> you cant charge me, all i have is my friendship
<melodie> or other items they may need, usb stick whatever...
<melodie> Kilos I accept you friendship gladly. I am very honoured!
<Kilos> aw ty
<melodie> :)
<Kilos> as long as i have data to be online with im happy
<melodie> I created a new flyer for my activity and I will probably put it on an open source license, such as CC BY-SA
<Kilos> is it a picture?
<melodie> what would you think of a flyer you could have people distribute around them in their local circles, to make them bring their old lappies and towers to you, to put them under a light linux distro? (lubuntu/bento... ) ?
<melodie> it's not a picture, it's text arranged in a special way
<melodie> and some images
<melodie> it could be adapted to fit other people's needs, such as yours : you are really trying to make the world better and this is what I also do here.
<Kilos> i am way out of town on a small holding,  so not many peeps are near here
<melodie> not many means a few:
<melodie> a few know more
<melodie> and more live a bit further...
<Kilos> yes well mainly my sisters friends grandchildren
<melodie> I am also in a countryside and many here don't know what is different between Windows and their computer. they have special beliefs.
<Kilos> i have told them to tell their friends at school
<melodie> "windows computer" / "oh! is there something else that exist? then I should change computer?"
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> :s
<Kilos> its actualy strange that people dont know yet
<melodie> sigh
<Kilos> after being hit by trojans 3 times i started asking around for a better way
<melodie> imagine some day, someone would tell you that you can flash the program of your washing machine, wouldn't you be astonished? this is how their beliefs are rooted.
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> well here either they pay to get rid of it, or they put the machine in a closet and buy another one, and sometimes just trash the machine (including hard drive and pictures of the beloved ones inside)
<Kilos> i didnt even know what trojans were or antivirus and malware programs
<melodie> not all of them of course, but some do.
<Kilos> when i fix kids laptops i install good antivirus and firewall for them as well and none have come back
<melodie> do you also install the adblock+ extension for them and have it configured?
<melodie> in the web browser I mean
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> i dont like windows so just make it work then give it back
<Kilos> hehe
<melodie> https://adblockplus.org/
<melodie> I use it in Linux too
<melodie> all my browsers have it
<Kilos> ty i will do that in future as well
<Kilos> oh yes my browser here all have it
<melodie> you can start right now and see the options that you can activate
<melodie> the best stuff ever
<melodie> oh ! ok !
<Kilos> even on opera-browser i have yfbpurity
<Kilos> fbpurity
<Kilos> then i dont see the russian women looking for husbands and that kind of stuff
<melodie> lol !
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what size is you banner file?
<melodie> no idea
<melodie> I had to renew my firefox settings these days because something went wrong (could not see the toolbar in the wysywig editor of WordPress anymore)
<Kilos> i very seldom use firefox
<Kilos> all the upgrading wastes my data
<Kilos> i go sleep now melodie, look after yourself and good luck with everything you do
<Kilos> im here every day
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-05
<Kilos> hello africa
<Kilos> aw i need a greeting bot here
#ubuntu-africa 2018-07-03
<rz24> Bonjour a tous
#ubuntu-africa 2018-07-04
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
